# Wen soll ich mitnehmen auf dem Schiff? (Gothic2)



## TIGER1 (21. Mai 2005)

HI
Ich kann mir jetzt meine Manschaft aussuchen aber welche Personen soll ich mitnehmen??
Bisher habe ich Lee und Mitlon. 
Welche sind am besten?


----------



## Dumbi (21. Mai 2005)

IMO ist es egal, welche Personen du mitnimmst, das ist Geschmacksache. Du hast keine besonderen Vorteile durch irgendwelche Leute, da du im folgenden Kapitel alleine unterwegs bist.


----------



## Homerclon (21. Mai 2005)

Dumbi am 21.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> IMO ist es egal, welche Personen du mitnimmst, das ist Geschmacksache. Du hast keine besonderen Vorteile durch irgendwelche Leute, da du im folgenden Kapitel alleine unterwegs bist.


Doch es gibt unterschiede.
Die einzelnen NPC können einem unterschiedliche sachen beibringen.
Angar begleitet einen ein Stück, aber nicht sofort.


Spoiler



damit Angar einen Begleitet muss man erstmal alleine Kämpfen, die erste Höhle freiräumen, dann zurück zum Schiff, nun sollte Angar einen begleiten



Aber eigentlich ist es egal wen man mitnimmt.
Gibt nur wenige die wichtig sind.
Als Feuermagier sollte man Vatras mitnehmen, der nimmt einem das letzte Besessene Buch ab.
Ausserdem Mario(oder so ähnlich, steht in der Hafentaverne) der hat den letzten Besessenen Almanach
Als Paladin sollte man Girion mitnehmen(wenn man ihn zum schluss einlädt kann man ihn immer mitnehmen, egal wieviele bereits dabei sind), er nimmt den letzten Orkring entgegen.

Als Drachentöter ist keiner besonders wichtig.
Bennet vielleicht, wegen dem Schmieden, falls man noch nicht die letzte Waffe gelernt hat zu schmieden.


----------



## TIGER1 (21. Mai 2005)

Homerclon am 21.05.2005 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 21.05.2005 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was heisst denn das letzte Schwert?
Ich habe die eine Erzklinge mit dem Schaden 100.
Aber wieviel kann ich denn mitnehmen?


----------



## Homerclon (21. Mai 2005)

TIGER1 am 21.05.2005 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 21.05.2005 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8+Schiffsführer + Girion und Mario(erst ganz am schluss ansprechen)


----------



## fuji344 (21. Mai 2005)

Nimm auf jeden Fall Vatras und andere Personen mit, die dir je nach Gildenzugehörigkeit deine Künste verbessern können.


----------



## TIGER1 (21. Mai 2005)

fuji344 am 21.05.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm auf jeden Fall Vatras und andere Personen mit, die dir je nach Gildenzugehörigkeit deine Künste verbessern können.




Warum Mario erst zum schluss?
Bisher habe ich Bennet Vatras Lee Mario Diego Girion und den der vor dem Turm xardas stand!
Soll ich als Kapitain Jorgan oder den vom Onar seinem Hof mitnehmen?


----------



## Homerclon (21. Mai 2005)

TIGER1 am 21.05.2005 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> fuji344 am 21.05.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil Mario und Girion immer mitkönnen, egal wieviele man bereits dabei hat. So kann man 2 mehr als normal mitnehmen. geht aber nur wenn man die beiden zum schluss anspricht, sonst besetzen diese die "Normalen" plätze.

Lester heisst der vor Xardas Turm.


----------

